# FMAT: FILIPINO KALI ACADEMY in Ft. Lauderdale and Aventura, FLORIDA



## Clark Kent (Aug 27, 2011)

*FILIPINO KALI ACADEMY in Ft. Lauderdale and Aventura, FLORIDA
By L2Brothers - 08-27-2011 03:00 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

*The Filipino Kali Academy Ft. Lauderdale, Florida *
is an Institution commissioned by the Cultural Warfare & Defense Academy of the Philippines otherwise known as a War College that advocates the Ancient Medieval Warfare that leads to Modern Ultra-Modern Warfare. This is within *GrandTuhon Leo T. Gaje, Jr*.'s personal instructional spectrum.

The school is headed by the Kali Brothers, Mandalas Bobby & Apolo Ladra. These two Kalimen is bound to utilize their teaching skill and fighting skill to train how to fight in a Filipino way and how to win using the Dirty Tricks: Filipino Style.

Filipino Kali Academy is the first Filipino school identifying the name Filipino. The school that commands the true training in purity and discipline as practiced in the past. 
Pekiti-Tirsia Kali System is taught under five elements of combatancy, namely,
Tri-V formula to Capsula Methodica to Lima-Lima, COntra Tirsia Dubla doz and to the highest standard of the fighting technology, The PEKADUM TRIGO.


*GT GAJE*
June 20, 2011

Mandala Apolo Ladra   (410) 370-4455     Mandala Bobby Ladra   (443) 875-2480


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

